# Adding performance to my Allroad



## jfink004 (Aug 7, 2001)

I'd like to add some performance to my Allroad (2001 2.7T with 110k miles). Also, I'm considering getting a small boat (7/8 person inboard/outboard). Is my Allroad up to the task of towing the boat? Are there reasonable performance enhancements that I can make that make sense for a 9 year old high-milage vehicle. I love this car. It's seeming the perfect package.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

get it flashed
new DV's
and a tip chip maybe a new torque coverter


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

chip will be very noticeable
piggy pipes will also give you some more power(especially if you are chipped)
many people that also do a lot of towing with their allroad recommend upgrading the brakes to help bring it all to a safer stop.


----------



## jfink004 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I appreciate the advice. Truly, and this is unfortunate, but I really don't know what it means to "get it flashed" or what a DV is. Thanks for taking the time. Do you mind elaborating? Also, would a local garage know what I'm talking about? How much of a specialty shop am I going to have to find?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

getting it flashed is the same as getting a chip. it changes the engine management(fueling, timing, boost) and on the 2.7T it usually boosts the hp to over 300 and gobs more torque too. DV's is short for diverter valves, doesnt boost the power but with the increase of boost from a chip the stock diverter valves are liable to fail.
yes most shops should know what you are talking about. diverter valves should probably be purchased online, and usually you can choose the chip by which company has the closest dealer to you(so that if you have a problem its less of a drive to their shop).
search around and you will find more info. audiworld.com and quattroworld.com are good resources.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

on my ar i did the OCT chip drop in ITG filter 007 dv's took off the back cats did 2.5" from there back through magnaflow mufflers, car is night and day from stock which wasnt actually too slow to begin with for a huge wagon
buying a trailer and hitch and my winter project will be a new torque converter so i feel safer towing my car
so any suggestions on a better tc that will handle towing better?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

check out vast performance(www.vastperformance.com) they sell torque converters that are better than stock:
http://vastperformance.com/sho...d=128
give them a call, im sure they will work with you to get you the product you need.


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

Perfect car for performance and utility and towing: http://www.allroadfaq.com/cont...shtml

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

I chipped mine with the GIAC chip, sent my allroad controller to AWE-tuning.com
Also got the performance diverters from them and WOW, i love my alload.
What brake upgrades are comon for us?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

wow I love your seats and steering wheel


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*

That is a nice looking allroad, what are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (jfink004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfink004* »_I appreciate the advice. Truly, and this is unfortunate, but I really don't know what it means to "get it flashed" or what a DV is. Thanks for taking the time. Do you mind elaborating? Also, would a local garage know what I'm talking about? How much of a specialty shop am I going to have to find?

send me a Private Message if you would like a tune and need any work done


----------



## ntristi (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (RaraK69)*

I have a mk5 jetta sportwagen and was wondering if anyone knew where i could get the fender flares for an all road?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (ntristi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntristi* »_I have a mk5 jetta sportwagen and was wondering if anyone knew where i could get the fender flares for an all road?

they bolt to fenders,, they arent like the vw mk2 style, i think dtm karbon or whoever makes fiberglass ones?


----------

